# Best place for canvas prints



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2010)

I'm looking to get a nice canvas print (of my own photo) for the wife for Christmas.

Can anyone recommend somewhere that is good quality and reasonable price?

I seem to remember a member on here with their own business?


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Dec 2010)

I think it was Ben - B7fec


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Dec 2010)

I have used bonusprint in the past and they are excellent quality and price is reasonable. 7dayshop (via snapmad) seem to do them cheaply now also, not sure about quality though.


----------



## John Starkey (3 Dec 2010)

Hi George,i have photobox and they always do a good job,when you load the shot up it will tell if it is high quality or not,
regards,
john.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Dec 2010)

Yeh, photobox would be my first port of call.

Sam


----------



## B7fec (8 Jan 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to let you know a bit more about my canvas printing company seeing as so I have had a mention........ My company this month and last has been commissioned to print a canvas for the newely engaged royal couple, Prince William and Kate, featured twice in mens mag GQ, also in the latest edition of Digital photographer magazine (issue 104) we were featured as a recommended canvas supplier! out of thousands of UK canvas suppliers. Only 2 companies were worthy of the acolode for canvas production and we were one of them! THAT SHOULD SPEAK FOR ITSELF!! Above the likes of photo box, Snapfish, etc....take a look on my facebook page search trade canvas print or Ben Fecci, on the other hand you can view my site http://www.tradecanvasprint.co.uk I can honestly say there is no company out there at the moment that can match the quality of our canvas printing (laminated,water resistant, scratch proof canvas coating) exclusive Danish 38mm stretcher bars (not the cheaper fir or 18mm bars) 24/48 hour turn round, all at trade prices and all White labelled (so no logos, branding etc from us) in fact we can actually brand the work with an embedded logo or signature from you the client! I also would like to mention that we normally deal with trade only however any ukaps member is welcome to order from us and everyones first order will have 10% off. we can print almost any size.

We have an upload Page on the site capable of 100mb uploads of tiff or jepg images and if you need any help or info at all you can PM or email/phone me with all my contact details being on http://www.tradecanvasprint.co.uk

THANKS BEN


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jan 2011)

Cheers for that link Ben.  Ive been looking for a canvas supplier for my weddings so will register on your site


----------



## B7fec (8 Jan 2011)

Hi stu, no worries at mate, have seen your registered up, will look forward to doing business with you, if you need anymore info just call or mail me.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2011)

Just received my canvas from Ben @ http://www.tradecanvasprint.co.uk .

All I can say it's surpassed all expectations.  I've ordered a few canvases before now from different retailers, but this is a class above.

The colours are so vibrant, exactly how I see them on my monitor and canvas itself and wood ooze quality. 

The canvas is actually a present for my wife and even she is impressed (that's a big deal  ).

I will post a photo of the canvas in-situ when I get the chance.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Mar 2011)

Just registered, and should be ordering some stuff pretty soon.


----------



## B7fec (17 Mar 2011)

Hi All & George,

Thanks for the kind words regarding your canvas George, we do pride ourselves on all aspects of canvas printing and of course our customer service and turn round times. 

If anyone on UKAPS registers on our site please either put 'UKAPS' in the 'company' box or in the 'where you heard about us' box just so we can monitor things. Also for any of you interested we had a smashing write up in this months new Digital SLR magazine. Page 69. You can also PM me if you want any details....

Thanks Ben


----------



## mlgt (17 Mar 2011)

I will get registered today and use Bens services for my own wedding photos. Will be a nice present for my wife in our new flat.


----------



## greenjar (17 Mar 2011)

This is a great thread for anybody interested in canvas prints. I will bookmark for future referance.


----------

